# Karate "How To's"



## ShotoSean (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi, everyone! I've started posting "Karate How To's" on my Youtube channel. 

I don't have much content so far but with what I do have, I hope it helps you! 

Youtube: ShotoSean 

I'm open to suggestions!

Osu!


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 13, 2019)

Cool, just subscribed...  

Was thinking about doing something similar, but I'm not really outgoing, haha


----------



## ShotoSean (Jan 13, 2019)

kitkatninja said:


> Cool, just subscribed...
> 
> Was thinking about doing something similar, but I'm not really outgoing, haha


Thanks for subscribing!

Well if you end up doing it, lmk. 
Maybe we can collab!


----------

